# Detailing News- DetailingOutlaws Buckanizer



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Buckanizer

It extends your workspace during car-wash and wheel-cleaning for extra storage room. 
It fits perfectly to typical Gallon buckets (3.5 / 5 GAL) mostly found in car detailing and we added 2 drainage holes in the bottom so it wont fill with Water 
It's made of PP - Poly Propylene with UV blockers to prevent the color from fading.
At the release of Buckanizer, we are offering the product in RED, BLUE and BLACK color. 
http://detailingoutlaws.com/



















and off the Bucket



















I believe Shop and Shine will have the first Batch into the UK


----------



## deez (Sep 12, 2017)

This is exactly what I've been looking for.
This can't come soon enough.


----------



## wish wash (Aug 25, 2011)

Any idea on price. £20 at my guess


----------



## Nidge76 (Sep 16, 2016)

deez said:


> This is exactly what I've been looking for.
> This can't come soon enough.


Yes I can't believe it didn't already exist. Might have to get one of these.

Sent from my F3311 using Tapatalk


----------



## Danny33232 (Sep 11, 2017)

Do you know when shopnshire might get them in stock


WHIZZER said:


> Buckanizer
> 
> It extends your workspace during car-wash and wheel-cleaning for extra storage room.
> It fits perfectly to typical Gallon buckets (3.5 / 5 GAL) mostly found in car detailing and we added 2 drainage holes in the bottom so it wont fill with Water
> ...


Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Need one of these, great idea!


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

so hang on... and this may just be a nasty rumour... but isn't this just quarter the size of a real bucket, marketed at 10000% more than a 50p normal 10 gallon version..?

which could also be used to store "things"....

yeah... not a fan... :lol:


----------



## Andy1972 (Jan 12, 2014)

The Cueball said:


> so hang on... and this may just be a nasty rumour... but isn't this just quarter the size of a real bucket, marketed at 10000% more than a 50p normal 10 gallon version..?
> 
> which could also be used to store "things"....
> 
> yeah... not a fan... :lol:


I don't think its even the bucket. Its just the black attachment. if it is £20 as rumoured (this is where not giving prices can be damaging) then i'll just make do with my brushes/mitt being in the bucket with the water.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> so hang on... and this may just be a nasty rumour... but isn't this just quarter the size of a real bucket, marketed at 10000% more than a 50p normal 10 gallon version..?
> 
> which could also be used to store "things"....
> 
> yeah... not a fan... :lol:


Are you suggesting someone is looking to make profit from an expensive gimmick?
:doublesho
What is the world coming to?


----------

